# Why don't groomers listen?



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yesterday I took Bisou to the groomers to have her bathed, nails clipped, ears cleaned. I said "Only cut around the bottom of the paws and her little butt. Do not cut anywhere on her face, head or body". Exactly that. Okay Okay, they said, no problem. I even showed a photo of her with her hair long and said this is where I'm trying to get her back to...

So I pick her up and immediately I see, that she's had a trim- all over! Honestly she _almost_ looks like a Bichon cut. And I asked "Did you cut around her face and eyes?". "Yes". okay hmmmm. so what part of what I said eariler was so hard to understand? :blink: 

I explained that I didn't want that, and (please) not to ever do that again. I was very polite about it, of course.

But then I read some older posts on here, and it seems as this may be a common occurrence amongst groomers.

So my question is Why? What is up with this?? Do they (groomers) just feel the need to cut something, regardless of being asked not to? I don't get it. 

I know it's just hair- that's fine. That's really not what bothers me, it's the blatant disregard to what I wanted and discussed beforehand. And Bisou doesn't want a Bichon 'do.
Okay- just had to vent. Sorry!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Sep 10 2009, 02:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827906


> Yesterday I took Bisou to the groomers to have her bathed, nails clipped, ears cleaned. I said "Only cut around the bottom of the paws and her little butt. Do not cut anywhere on her face, head or body". Exactly that. Okay Okay, they said, no problem. I even showed a photo of her with her hair long and said this is where I'm trying to get her back to...
> 
> So I pick her up and immediately I see, that she's had a trim- all over! Honestly she _almost_ looks like a Bichon cut. And I asked "Did you cut around her face and eyes?". "Yes". okay hmmmm. so what part of what I said eariler was so hard to understand? :blink:
> 
> ...



It is frustrating and it is why I want to be able to do even more myself. I really need to get to the stage where I know enough that I do not ever need to use a groomer. At this time, I have learned how to keep show coat. But I still need to learn more about using trimmers/shears to do pet cuts the way I want them. I would NEVER take a show dog to a groomer because you just dont know if they might get trigger happy with some scissors.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes, you're right. I'm going to have learn to do this myself.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I hate that!!! Human Hairdresses have the same problem!!!! I can remember when I was having my nails done in this shop in a distant city and one of the hairdresses had just gotten through with a haircut. The girl started crying uncontrollable and got up and grabbed her handbag and left the shop. It was very embarrassing to everyone but it was very plain she was not a happy camper. Andrea, try that next time.......just start crying and grab Bisou and run out of the shop.......they will get the message and you don't have to say a thing!!! Bisou is so beautiful that in the scheme of things it won't matter but you wanted to grow her hair out and now it is going to take longer. I am so sorry...........give her puppy kisses from Rain and CeeCee :wub: :smootch: :smootch: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I can totally relate to this. I let Cosy go to a groomer once while my arm was healing. My directions
were explicit and direct. Do NOT cut anything on her face or head. Of course, she came home with
her muzzle almost shaved off. I was sick and furious. Never again (I say hopefully).


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG! After a year of growing Zippy's face out where I could pull all the hair up for the topknot, I had this same thing happen. 

She had to go in for a luxated patella repair. I told the groomer to shave everything EXCEPT her face, head, and ears in an effort to make things easy for Zippy to recooperate. I spoke directly with her FACE TO FACE AND left written instructions IN HER HAND.

When I picked her up, I did not notice that her eye area had been clipped. When I got her home and settled....went to brush her out....there it was! I was so mad and so upset as this meant another year of working on it. Also, as it is growing out those little hairs stick in their eyes causing more tearing until you can get it to a point where you can find a way to hold it in place till it finishes getting long enough for the topknot. It made the tearing stains worse. 

I am finally able to once again pull it all up for a topknot. If I have to take her to a groomer now, there is absolutely NO trimming ANYWHERE. I do that myself. I let them bathe her and brush out, but even that is rare. 

I'm sure I will hear from her again as she occasionally buys bows for special customers, so I will talk to her about it now that I am calmer when she calls. I just have not been able to call and say anything..I mean what could be done to make amends for something like this?? :exploding: 

Are there just no standards to which groomers must adhere?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Awwww....so sorry!! That is so frustrating. This is why I use a mobile groomer so I can say "NOO!!!"...it's way too easy for human or doggy groomer to get scissor happy....Speaking for myself, I had PMS yesterday and cut some of Casanova's face hairs randomly while I was on the phone for no reason....(well, okay b/c he has been chewing on it, but while talking on the phone and without a comb or measuring? That's just so weird.... :blink: ). When I got off the phone, I put down the scissors and gave myself a pedicure and didn't even even out his face. My hubby got home and said what happened to his face! So I tried to cut the other side too, but I hope it grows out...But still, I wouldn't do that to someone else's dog, though! Good thing Bisou is so gorgeous :wub2: ...she would look so adorable with any hairstyle!!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

The only thing I can imagine is that since they're professionals they think we don't really know what we're asking for. They'll give the cut they think they should have and we'll be in awe of how wonderful they look.  Nope! Bella needs a trip to the groomer but I suppose it's okay because she needs a good cut so that we can start all over.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for everyone's replies and stories. I really do feel so much better. It happens everywhere and to everyone- even at home with Cassanova and his mama! 

I had to laugh at running out with Bisou in tears- I do that enough on my own sometimes here! It's bound to happen with Bisou in my arms one day! Lol!!

yes, Angelyn- I think you've got it there- the groomers just think we don't know what we want. 

When I got home yesterday, I did email the groomer some photos of long hair Maltese. I'll take her back for a bath (it's so economical here to have this done- even her grooming session was only $11!!) and it's right down the street from my office...but I'm going to be really like a crazy dog lady about her hair from now on. Maybe I was too nice and trusting. My husband says I should stay next time to 'supervise'. 

On the good side, Bisou really did like the groomer a lot, so that did make me a little happy even though I suddenly had a bichon baby.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

Haha, I had to laugh when reading this post because I always ask them not to cut around their eyes, and they always do.

It's extremely annoying when my babies eyes are poking and therefore I am trying to grow them out and they cut them anyway. very very frustrating, but I have finally found someone taht actually listens to me and when I first took my babies I have told her, Groomers keep cutting around their eyes, blah blha blah and she said, " Don't worry, I won't do that" and since then she has not cut their eyes, bu t my baby boy's hair is so fine, it keeps sticking up touching his eyes, I am about given up on growing them and maybe I should just go for a puppy cut and just be happy with it, but my joy is to pull his hair up on a daily basis.. haha..................


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm seriously thinking of getting Haley's hair cut and I love Bisou's style. If you dont mind could you post a pic of her new cut? I was going to ask if I could use the one from your intro post but wanted to see if I like her "new do" even more, lol. You could PM if you like and again if you prefer not to I fully understand!!


Celena


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I wouldn't really say it's a new cut, but it was just a trim and of course I noticed it! Especially around the eyes. 

I'll take a photo of her this weekend (although she's due for a bath- so maybe you'd like to wait until next Weds when she goes back to the groomers for a bath). (She's really dirty today as she was playing outside). of course, yes, you can use those intro posts photos. I can send them to you as well, if you need an actual jpeg too.

I have to say though, and I don't want to jinx myself, but so far- she's mat free. She gets little knots around the feet but they come out pretty easily. But no mats, so far.


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

I think it is very important to write down your instructions for your groomer. Schedule a consultation and go over what it is you want done. Don't assume, as a groomer, scheduling a consultation makes a strong impression and a great start to a relationship it insures everyone is on the same page. I am very sensitive to my clients needs and also offer apt's that clients can stay and wait if they desire. You are the one paying the bill, it is your baby...be pro active and get involved...if your groomer doesnt like it interview a few until you find the right person. Joy


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hear ya :smpullhair: I get soooo upset with groomers, it's like they just tune you out :smmadder:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 8 2009, 07:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837689


> I think it is very important to write down your instructions for your groomer. Schedule a consultation and go over what it is you want done. Don't assume, as a groomer, scheduling a consultation makes a strong impression and a great start to a relationship it insures everyone is on the same page. I am very sensitive to my clients needs and also offer apt's that clients can stay and wait if they desire. You are the one paying the bill, it is your baby...be pro active and get involved...if your groomer doesnt like it interview a few until you find the right person. Joy[/B]


good advice! thank you!

Update: we've been back twice now for a bath to the groomers...and everything went perfectly- she didn't cut anything around the face. the groomer and bisou seem to like each other, so I like that.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

You should try grooming her yourself. Are trying to let her get back into coat? We do all our own grooming. It is not easy and time consuming.Give it a try you might be happier that way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Oct 8 2009, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837723


> You should try grooming her yourself. Are trying to let her get back into coat? We do all our own grooming. It is not easy and time consuming.Give it a try you might be happier that way.[/B]


Yes, I am trying to get her back into a long coat. I give her a bath by myself (but take her to the groomers to have a bath too sometimes as it's next to my office)...but honestly I'm very apprehensive about cutting her nails. I've never been able to do this on my own. I think you're correct though...it is something I do need to learn.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Let them cut her nails and you do the rest. Since you are growing her coat all you have to do right now is bathe her and dry her. When she gets longer then it will be more involved. She is beautiful and will look fantastic in full coat. I love her face!!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Oct 8 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837746


> Let them cut her nails and you do the rest. Since you are growing her coat all you have to do right now is bathe her and dry her. When she gets longer then it will be more involved. She is beautiful and will look fantastic in full coat. I love her face!!! [/B]


Great idea. I'll do that then. Thank you for the nice compliments- she's a good, sweet girl. Her breeder gave me a photo (print not digital) of her when she had long hair and it's my inspiration because it's really pretty. Her breeder was going to keep her to breed, so that is why she was shaved down..but it is growing surprisingly fast.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I would love to see that picture!! Is she spayed? Did she show her?


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Oct 8 2009, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837758


> I would love to see that picture!! Is she spayed? Did she show her?[/B]


I scan it and send it- it's just a little head shot though with a bow. 

I had her spayed before I got her as I knew I wasn't going to show her or breed her. Also the breeder's husband is a Vet, so I thought it'd be better to have him spay her so she could recover at their house. The breeder did give me the option though of if I wanted her to be spayed or not- and where to be spayed- either in Korea (where she was born) or in Shanghai (where I live). She wasn't shown because she's too shy/timid. Bisou is scared of a lot of things..(something we're working on).


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope you post that picture!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chiarasdad @ Oct 8 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837768


> I hope you post that picture!![/B]


I will- give me about 30 minutes...I'll just scan it and then send it!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Okay- here it is..it's not great quality as it was scanned and it's only a little head shot (with sad puppy dog eyes). The breeder added the little heart in the corner. But this photo gives me hope when all her facial hair is grown out, what it will look like!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - Bisou :wub: is even more beautiful than I thought - what an adorable face!!


----------



## scissorhands (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Wher are you located? I can look and see if I know anyone groomers in your area,or pm me . Do you have any handlers in your area that do grooming? Don't be discouraged there are some great groomers out there that take great pride in what they do.
Joy


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I think it is part of our society, nobody listens to any instructions. On anything.
:smpullhair:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (scissorhands @ Oct 8 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837873


> Very cute! Wher are you located? I can look and see if I know anyone groomers in your area,or pm me . Do you have any handlers in your area that do grooming? Don't be discouraged there are some great groomers out there that take great pride in what they do.
> Joy[/B]


Thank you so much but I'm in China. 

Actually the groomer, the next time we went, did a good job on her..just trimmed around the feet. She's a super sweet girl (the groomer) and I do think she's pretty good at her job. She did tell me she didn't know what a Maltese was suppose to look like the first time I went in..but now she's not cutting around her eyes. It's a pain to grow out.

As for handlers, I think dog showing is just getting started here on the mainland but I think it's a new thing here. Also, it would be solely in Mandarin and my Mandarin speaking skills are okay but not that good (sadly for me).

edit: I should say my mandarin skills are not actually okay! lol!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (mpappie @ Oct 8 2009, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837875


> I think it is part of our society, nobody listens to any instructions. On anything.
> :smpullhair:[/B]


LOL! So true- that applies to almost everything sometimes.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bisou has the most beautiful face! :tender: I hope you can get her coat just how you want it sometime soon.

I am lucky to have a very good groomer. No, she doesn't know how to trim a show dog, but I'm getting tips from people here on SM for Ava and Mari does everything I ask of her. Of course I was alittle unsure of the feet, so they got trimmed a bit too much. But we're getting there, hopefully I'll get to the point where I am comfortable doing everything myself. 

She even worked with me to achieve Archie and Abbey's hair cuts - it took several times, but we finally got it...just the way I like it!! arty:


----------



## themomofsugar (Oct 7, 2009)

yep so so true. I did and said the same thing and when i got mine back i didn't know if they gave ma a poodle. I was mad myself and i think when i left she knew it. Now she writes down what i say and asks me everytime. hehehe i guess she got the message. My groomer charges 20.00 and i exspect it to look like what i told them. She don't know how close she came of not getting paid. :smheat:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've only had two experiences with groomers and both were not pretty. (the grooming, not the groomer..lol)
Here's what I've decided to do IF I ever need a groomer again. I will write a list of things I want and don't
want done. I will copy that list in triplicate and give one to the groomer, the shampoo-er, and the dryer person.
I'm going to cover any and all bases and if not done right, no payyyyy, babyyyyy. :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Oct 8 2009, 02:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=837968


> I've only had two experiences with groomers and both were not pretty. (the grooming, not the groomer..lol)
> Here's what I've decided to do IF I ever need a groomer again. I will write a list of things I want and don't
> want done. I will copy that list in triplicate and give one to the groomer, the shampoo-er, and the dryer person.
> I'm going to cover any and all bases and if not done right, no payyyyy, babyyyyy. :biggrin:[/B]


"triplicate" :rofl: :rofl: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I've never heard that word in the context of dog grooming, but i see that "the law" and litigation are possibly on your subconscious mind.


----------

